# Douglas VW Sale!! 2012 "Turbo" Beetle Monster Mats.



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*sale has ended*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if anyone is interested in ordering. 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if anyone is interested in ordering. 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if anyone is interested in ordering. 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Get your orders in now before christmas!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if you are interested in ordering


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

If anyone is interested please contact me by phone, email or pm.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if anyone is interested in ordering. 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if anyone is interested in ordering. 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if anyone is interested in ordering. 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

If anyone is interested please let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

If anyone is interested please let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if anyone is interested in ordering. 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if anyone is interested in ordering. 
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

On Sale Now!! Please contact me if you would like to order.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

On Sale Now!! Please contact me if you would like to order.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

On Sale Now!! Please contact me if you would like to order.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Check out our great prices!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Get your orders in today! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Order today :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Check out our great prices!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Get your orders in today!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Get your orders in today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Order yours today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Order yours today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Check out our great prices!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if you are interested. I am here for all of your accessory needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if you are interested. I am here for all of your accessory needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if you are interested. I am here for all of your accessory needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Check out our great prices!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if you are interested. I am here for all of your accessory needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if you are interested. I am here for all of your accessory needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Here for all you accessory needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

If you are interested in ordering please let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

I am here for all your accessory needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Please contact me if you are interested. I am here for all of your accessory needs.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Order yours today!! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Order yours today!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Order yours today!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Call and order yours today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Order yours today!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Order yours today.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Get yours today!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Order yours today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Place your orders today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Place your orders today! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Order yours today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Get yours today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Place your order today!


----------



## JDSnead (Apr 10, 2011)

*Got 'em for TDIs?*

Do you have Monster mats for a 2013 Beetle TDI? 

If so, how much shipped to ZIP 35216? 

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Place you orders today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Place your orders today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Order yours today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Place your orders today!!


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting a good price, when i told my dealer to take them off my order form i was getting them from you he said, ok, i'll sell them to you for 69 dollars. I said great i'll take them, what a freakin markup. Anyway the salesman came over to me and said never mind, i'll give you the mats.

So it all started with your offer, thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Place Your Orders Today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Place your orders today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Place your orders with me today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Place your orders from me today. I am here for all your vw accessory needs


----------



## 02SilverSport (Jun 2, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Place your orders from me today. I am here for all your vw accessory needs


Found the same mat on eBay for $60 including shipping, can you meet or beat that?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

02SilverSport said:


> Found the same mat on eBay for $60 including shipping, can you meet or beat that?


No I am sorry but there is very little mark up on these mats and if I did it for that price shipped I would be lose money. Sorry I couldn't help you.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Place you orders today :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Place you orders with me today!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Order you new parts today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Order your new oem factory accessories today!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

Order yours today sale ends 4/30/13.


----------



## supamotard (Mar 11, 2013)

*Other bug bits*

Jarrod, 
If I didn't already have a set, I'd pick em up from you. 
However, my base turbo didn't come equipped with a center armrest. 
What is the cost of the parts for a retrofit from DVW? 
Thanks. 
Min


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking for a Heavy Duty Trunk Liner with Cargo Blocks. What would be your price on them?

It's for Beetle without the Fender Audio.

Part Number: 5C0-061-166-469

Thanks!

How much for shipping to Indianapolis, IN. 46219


----------



## PLATA (Mar 15, 2013)

02SilverSport said:


> Found the same mat on eBay for $60 including shipping, can you meet or beat that?


beat that . then orders will come


----------



## MartyVT (Mar 7, 2013)

Also interested in an armrest assembly. Is there a package that includes all needed parts?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

MartyVT said:


> Also interested in an armrest assembly. Is there a package that includes all needed parts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


No you would need to find a vin number of a beetle that has one and order every single individual part to put the armrest in your vehicle, the last time I looked one up for someone it was a few hundred dollars just in parts. lmk


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

Any Luck getting one of these???

Looking for a Heavy Duty Trunk Liner with Cargo Blocks. What would be your price on them?

It's for Beetle without the Fender Audio.

Part Number: 5C0-061-166-469

Thanks!

How much for shipping to Indianapolis, IN. 46219


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

IndyTTom said:


> Any Luck getting one of these???
> 
> Looking for a Heavy Duty Trunk Liner with Cargo Blocks. What would be your price on them?
> 
> ...


+ 

pm'd you


----------

